# ur homemade cages



## patches2593 (Jan 8, 2012)

please post pics of your awesome coool homemade cage do give me and others ideas!!!! :big wink:


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 8, 2012)

Do you mean with NIC grids? My buns have xpens for night time


----------



## la~la~land (Jan 8, 2012)

Cages or hutches? My dad and I built a three tier hutch a while back and it turned out pretty good


----------



## patches2593 (Jan 15, 2012)

indoor cages that you've made. i have the ones with the metal aquare things and i attached them with bow ties.post plzz


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=48116&forum_id=6&page=3

*If you scroll down on my blog page you'll see a pic of my old cage I used. I still use NIC panels, just not that one. Scroll to bottom of page where grey panels are. If you go thru my blog I probably have lots of pics of my cages. (If I remember right.) Been a while since I been on RO.


----------



## patches2593 (Jan 16, 2012)

THAT IS SO COOL!!!!


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't have one, but I googled "NIC grid rabbit" and then selected Images, and there are a TON of great examples there  (JIC no one else replies with theirs )


----------



## TanishaEileen (Jan 17, 2012)

I recently got two bunnies and asked my father to build me a cage as I dont' even find the ones you can buy to be big enough for two of them!! this takes up a lot of space in my kitchen, lol, but is well worth it to see them actually be able to move around! also since increasing the space they have in their cage, i've noticed Kali, my territorial bun, doesn't seem to go to the bathroom as much on the carpet in front of their cage as she did before. Which i'm taking as a good sign!!


----------



## patches2593 (Jan 23, 2012)

thxs so much guys!! so glad u guys contributed


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 23, 2012)

Jj


----------



## HayHey0248 (Jan 25, 2012)

Here one i made today for my new incoming bunny! I'll change it around soon though once he gets bigger.


----------

